# Henry Scudder on Recreation



## Bondman (Jun 3, 2007)

I found the following aphorism concerning recreation to be as edifying and helpful as it is foreign and unfamiliar:

"In all recreations you must propose the right end; the nearest and immediate end is to revive your weary body, and to quicken your dull mind; but your highest and principal end is, that with this refreshed body and quickened spirit, you may the better serve and glorify God."

Also:

"the best recreation to a spiritual mind, when it is weary of worldly employments, is to walk into Christ's garden, and there by reading and meditating, singing of psalms and holy conference, you may solace yourself with the sweet comforts of the Holy Spirit, and enliven your heart with joy in God, even joy in the Holy Ghost and a delight in the commandments and word of God. These are the most profitable, most ravishing, and most lasting delights of all other."

I highly recommend this very practical and extremely useful book.

"The Christian's Daily Walk" - Henry Scudder


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jenney (Jun 5, 2007)

That is one of my favorite books, ever. Have you read the part about fasting? When he speaks of different ways we break the Law, I am always convicted. When I start I think, "oh, I don't worship idols, so I don't need to consider that commandment!" but by the time I finish, I am throwing myself on the mercy of God as I realize what an idol worshiper I am at heart. 

It is an excellent book, practical and idealistic at the same time, just like the Christian life.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2007)

It can be read online as noted in this thread. It is highly recommended.


----------

